# seafood stew



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

3/4 cup butter 
2 onions, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 bunch fresh parsley, chopped 
2 (14.5 ounce) cans stewed tomatoes 
2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth 
2 bay leaves 
1 tablespoon dried basil 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 cup water 
1 1/2 cups white wine 
1 1/2 pounds large shrimp - peeled and deveined 
1 1/2 pounds bay scallops 
18 small clams 
18 mussels, cleaned and debearded 
1 1/2 cups crabmeat 
1 1/2 pounds cod fillets, cubed 


1 Over medium-low heat melt butter in a large stockpot,add onions, garlic and parsley. Cook slowly, stirring occasionally until onions are soft. 
2 Add tomatoes to the pot (break them into chunks as you add them). Add chicken broth, bay leaves, basil, thyme, oregano, water and wine. Mix well. Cover and simmer 30 minutes. 
3 Stir in the shrimp, scallops, clams, mussels and crabmeat. Stir in fish, if desired. Bring to boil. Lower heat, cover and simmer 5 to 7 minutes until clams open. Ladle soup into bowls and serve with warm, crusty bread! 


Makes 13 servings


----------

